# Fresh steelhead



## driedstick (Oct 25, 2016)

Some friends got 3 nice steelhead here on the Clearwater River in Idaho

 filleted them out and brought them to me














My dry brine recipe is 4 cups of brown sugar to one cup of kosher salt































Out of the smoker at 145 IT,,, drizzled with warm honey and topped with crushed black pepper



















They we're very pleased with the results

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking good from here!

All my life I really didn't care for salmon, but a LOT of you folks have made and shared recipes that now have me really looking forward to cool weather here so I can do some my self.  Each winter for the last 15 years I've made hot and cold smoked salmon for my bride and her mother, now I enjoy it as well!

Thanks for the show DS and points for being one that converted me!


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 25, 2016)

Gorgeous fish!!  How long did you smoke them for, and about what temp?


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2016)

DS They look great I thought you going to make some lox,when I seen the dry brine.Nice job on the smoke Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh Boy!

That is a beautiful batch of fish!

The color is fantastic!

Awesome job, Steve!

Point for sure!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Oct 25, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looking good from here!
> 
> All my life I really didn't care for salmon, but a LOT of you folks have made and shared recipes that now have me really looking forward to cool weather here so I can do some my self.  Each winter for the last 15 years I've made hot and cold smoked salmon for my bride and her mother, now I enjoy it as well!
> 
> Thanks for the show DS and points for being one that converted me!


CB I can't eat it,,,, I do some trading for bellies or pork but,,, this batch I kept 3  pieces for the bride she love it...


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2016)

That is some great lookin fish.    Great job.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 25, 2016)

Smokin Kat said:


> Gorgeous fish!!  How long did you smoke them for, and about what temp?


SK, thanks,,,,, I start at 130 for an hr then bump to 145 for a hour then bump to 160 till they are done at IT,,,,, These took about 6hrs to do there were a few big chunks,,, 

Steve


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2016)

DS,

Very nice presentation.  Notice how much liquid Steelhead produces at the end of brining.  Very oily fish, similar to Silver Salmon.  I bet it tasted really yummy like.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 25, 2016)

tropics said:


> DS They look great I thought you going to make some lox,when I seen the dry brine.Nice job on the smoke Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie never made Lox yet,,,, This is a good brine to go by,,, even did salmon this way and it turned out great also.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh Boy!
> 
> That is a beautiful batch of fish!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Al, ya these were just caught the weekend before last, so ya really fresh,,,, Start of the big run here for us that come from the Pacific Ocean, We have one of the largest hatchery runs in the US.


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2016)

driedstick said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > DS They look great I thought you going to make some lox,when I seen the dry brine.Nice job on the smoke Points
> ...


Steve with as many post like this,I still have a hard time thinking of cooking it.No offence Lox I could eat all day.I am going to have to give it a try,I can't judge all Salmon from the one I had.I saved in my to do list Thanks again Bud

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Oct 25, 2016)

Wait until you try smoked lox.


----------



## wild west (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow...those look fantastic. How many lbs does the brine recipe do.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 26, 2016)

Very pretty fish for sure!  point! 

B


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful steel head, looks amazing!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 26, 2016)

c farmer said:


> That is some great lookin fish.    Great job.


Thanks Farm 


cmayna said:


> DS,
> 
> Very nice presentation.  Notice how much liquid Steelhead produces at the end of brining.  Very oily fish, similar to Silver Salmon.  I bet it tasted really yummy like.


Thanks,  Ya Craig,, I did notice how much more liquid there was,, Ya they liked the results


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this!

Great Looking Steelhead DS! That last photo is killer! That glaze makes it look like a work of art!


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2016)

So nice, DS! I love the way it looks.

Disco


----------

